# Garage build estimate.



## GM_Man (Mar 20, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone could have any input on what a build like this may cost (rough estimate) I am not in the market to be calling down contractors at the moment still going over things in my head.

Here it is...

At least a 3 bay garage, with ceilings tall enough to house a car lift. I am thinking of having it act as a 6 car garage but with only 3 bays utilizing car storage lifts. I may also be interested in creating a second floor, just an open room to act as a game room or whatnot...nothing to crazy just four walls and a roof. I wouldnt need it to be fancy looking either.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Mar 21, 2010)

Fisrst thing I would do is go to your local big box store and price out a 22x36 3 bay garage and then go from there. This will give you a good idea   where your going. I would think your going to need 10-12 ft ceilings then a regular 8' on top of that above one bay.
You may want to look into a u-build 3 bay garage with suite above to see if they any plans that will suit you, if they do then take that down to your local big box and have them do a quote for you on materials.
I don't think anyone can answer this for you on a forumn because of all the varibles involved in such a project.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Mar 21, 2010)

I found this site for you
http://www.cadnw.com/garage_l.asp?car=three


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Mar 23, 2010)

I totally agree with you daryl... It is always good to window-shop for good prices before buying some materials.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Mar 24, 2010)

Yah its allways been better to pick up a materials pakage from them instead of buying your own as you go along, of course there's more to it than just that though like foundation, electrical, permits and so on.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Apr 8, 2010)

You can always have some approximate budget for that idea. Because you will think the prices of raw products nowadays.


----------



## fperra (Jun 11, 2010)

I just got a bid on a two car garage with an attached shop. The slab is 52'X30' with the garage portion being 28X30 and the workshop being 24X30. 10' ceiling in the work shop and a vaulted ceiling in the garage to allow for two car lifts. The Slab is 5" thick fibermesh reinforced concrete with 840 sq ft of 4" thick driveway. Cedar siding on the front and hardi plank on the sides and back. Not included in the bid are garage doors and gutters. $77,101.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 12, 2010)

If you don't mind the look of a steel building they are generally cheaper in my experience.  my shop is 40 x 60 with 12 foot side walls, a 6 inch slab reinforced with rebar, footings, and deeper in the area I want to put my lift.  it has 3 windows, 2 man doors, 2 16 foot x 10 foot insulated garage doors, including the industrial openers, roughed in plumbing for the bathroom, and fully insulated walls and roof. oh and 4 light transmitting panels in the ceiling.  the cost for materials and labor was $45,275.  no it is not the most beautiful building on the outside but inside I have all free span space to do whatever I want with it.  If exterior appearance is not an issue it is the way to go in my opinion.


----------



## cruzn57 (Feb 25, 2012)

alot depends on where your located, and how hungry  the local builders are.
I just completed a 30x50 x10 stick built,   including mud, doors, electrical.
came in at $17,000.
only thing I did was electrical.
I contracted a local guy, who has good history of building, and needed work.
everything came in on time and on budget.
so if you shop around and are frugal ( cheap)  you can do one reasonable.

yes I'm aware pics do not show metal roofing, its on there, pics was before it was installed. 

View attachment garage door 004.jpg


View attachment truss, view.jpg


View attachment junk in garage 2-11 003-1.jpg


View attachment garage w-doors.jpg


----------



## havasu (Feb 25, 2012)

That is an excellent garage at an excellent price. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thomask (Feb 26, 2012)

Now that is what I call a good deal there.  You must be located where there is not a lot of red tape and permit fees.

That is a nice shop for sure.  Any more pics?


----------



## cruzn57 (May 27, 2012)

thomask said:


> Now that is what I call a good deal there.  You must be located where there is not a lot of red tape and permit fees.
> 
> That is a nice shop for sure.  Any more pics?



in northen,AZ.
red tape?  not much! 

View attachment Rconcrete driveway 2 005.jpg


View attachment Rconcrete driveway 2 006.jpg


View attachment Rconcrete driveway 2 010.jpg


----------

